# Photos of my new snake.



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

yup, what do you think?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

damn computer, lets try it again.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Sweet snake


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice!!!! You should get some pics of your snake only! maybe in some black or with background...it seems to be a great animal!


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

awesome snake and really cool set up do u have the plants planted right into the substrate? awseome man


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Yes they are in the substrate, for now i am going to see how it works, if it doesn't then i will try some thing else.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

thats awesome looks great ... if it doesnt work just get pots and soil with zero ferts, its cheap like 4 bucks for a massive bag


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Awsome set up and great looking snake..

Has it eaten for you yet?


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Nice looking snake, i love that piece of wood too.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I just got a dead mouse for him, he is defrosting right now.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

let us know how quick your python takes it ... mine took a while before it fed, but i have seen some ball pythons grab at its food before it hit the ground


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

when i dropped it in the cage, and he saw it he struck at it, but the snake was still in my hand - so i moved the mouse to save my hand.

After and hour and a half he didn't eat it so i removed it and refroze it and will try tomorrow i guess.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I moved him from the front room, to my computer desk and put all the timers on him and a small humidifier in the tank to help, it was hanging around 60, but i want it to be around 70. Lets hope it works, ill let to know. I also wish to add a few more plants but - for now i think he and I both like it.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice looking ball.









Maybe I'm wrong but I've alway's heard that once you thaw out a rodent it's not a good idea to refreeze/thaw again. It pisses me off when my ball doesn't eat because I end up having to throw the rat away.

BTW nice monster tanks you have in your sig.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

well i thought that also, so i didn't refreeze him, i put him in the fridge, i am sure he is good in there for a day or two.


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

good job on the set up


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

The mouse will be okay for a day or so in the fridge. But more than 24 hrs or so - you're going to want to throw it out.

As for the plants... You should think about doing them in pots so that you can clean out the substrate easily in the tank. Recommended to keep the environment healtherier for the snake.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Is your snake cb or wc?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

He is CB and thats the way i like it. I don't believe in removing animals from the wild.

I want to save the earth so other people can enjoy many many years from now.

Unless its sick & needs help, then I can understand removing it.

The humidity he cage now is staying around 70% Yippe!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

It is necessary to some extent to bring in wild caught specimens to diversify existing gene pools. Beareded dragons are a perfect example of overbred, inbred animals that are in desperate need of some new genes in the pool.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

that would fall under the heading of needing to be fixed


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I was just going to say that if it was wc it may be a bit harder to get it to eat.


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

nice ball
got a full tank shot?


----------



## jerogreg (Oct 30, 2006)

Beautiful snake.







And that terraium setup looks equally beautiful.What is that your using as subtrate? And what size tank do you have him in an what is his size?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I believe the substrate is eco-earth and i think that is shaved coconut's? 
the two plants i have are doing great.
the tank size is a 30 gal tall.

I am not 100% sure how long he is, i think maybe 16 inches

If you look in the back left of the tank there is a dirt patch, i want to move the water dish out maybe an inch and put another plant in there.


----------

